# Favourite fantasy art sites



## brightcrow (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

I collect a lot of fantasy art online. Here are a few of my favorite sites:

http://www.imagenetion.com/
scroll down to Fantasy Art for hi-res scans

http://www.epilogue.net/art/
you can spend allday here, top artists and amateurs

http://www.geocities.com/moondream_art/index.html


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

Thanks for sharing Brightcrow I always love checking out fantasy and no doubt these will keep me entertained!! Thanks again hun.
                                                    xxxkyxxx


----------



## Maggie (Jul 17, 2005)

Try these:


http://www.selinafenech.com/
http://www.amybrownart.com/links.asp
http://www.shadowscapes.com
http://www.marjoleinart.com

these are some of my favorites


----------

